# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  I could use some ABG help, please

## AbranV

My thumb's not quite green, more like a light teal. Which means I can keep a plant alive, but how well or how long is another story.

I've gotten a few ABG recipes and have most of the ingredients. My question(s) are

1. I can't find tree fern fiber locally, does it go by a different name?

2. Can I substitute something else for the tree fern fiber? If so, what will work?

3. Charcoal? Is this the same as the activated aquarium stuff? If so, does it need to be ground down?

4. Are "bonsai soil" and "African violet soil" safe for frogs(oyster stuff, worm castings, guano) 

Thanks for any help!!

----------


## Lynn

Tropical plant suppliers and orchid suppliers will have loose tree fern fiber, slabs, and charcoal.

One of many choices randomly chosen from those I keep links to:

Tropical Plant Products. Potting Media

 :Butterfly:

----------

